# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Compra conjunta leds

## António Vitor

já começa a fazer seentido os leds...

eu propunha para abater portes e preço por led, para aqueles que estiverem interessados no diy, uma compra em conjunto...comprar 5000 leds a um fornecedor pode ficar bem mais barato que comprar apenas 50...

vamos então investigar possiveis fornecedores e leds e estudar soluções viáveis, sinto-me inclinado a fazer a minha iluminação de leds...cada vez mais...
talvez esteja proximo..

----------


## Paulo Cautela

Boas António,

Podes me dizer mais alguma coisa sobre os Leds, pois achoi que poderei ser um potencial interessado.

Abraço, :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Eu tb estou interessado

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas,como ja comentei noutro topico eu consigo mandar vir os leds da china a preços bastante convidativos pois tenho la familia.Os que eu mandei vir foram os leds superflux em ripas com 21 montados e ficam a 8 euros cada se mandar vir pelo menos 100 ripas.Se houver alguem interessado que diga.
Cump

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Alexande




> leds superflux


Eu estou interessado! Mas gostaria de saber a tua opinião e experiência acerca desses leds...

Estaria interessado em 6 ripas de leds brancos e 2 ripas de leds azuis...

Obrigado
Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Qual é a potencia da ripa? tipo os watts. é que tb tou interesado e é só branco ou tem atinicas tb o meu aquario é de 300l quantos vou nessecitar? abraço.

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas

Aqui esta uma Imagem dos leds superflux:

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas, estas ripas existem em bright white com 1 temperatura de cor de 10000ºk,e em actinic blue de 20000ºk. O consumo das mesmas e de cerca de 2w cada ripa e a razao por ter optado por estes em vez os power leds e que estes não tem aquecimento ,logo menos percas e mais eficazes.
Por a minha experiência posso dizer que a melhor combinação e de 2 ripas brancas para 1 azul,e 12 ripas emitem a mesma luz que 1 projector de hqi de 150w mas gastam apenas 18w.
Atenção que estes leds não convem que sejam montados em cima do aquario directamente pois a humidade dá cabo deles num instante convem estarem dentro de uma calha que pode ser de qualquer material pois como eles não aquecem nao tem problema.
Cumpr

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Esqueci-me e dizer que a calha que esta na imagem esta com um vidro de protecção.  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## António Vitor

8 euros cada aripa ou cada led?

tive a fazer contas e esses leds têm 25 lumens cada.
8 deve dar 200 lumens...

uma hqi de 70w tem na boa 5000 lumens ou perto disto...

teriamos de ter ...25 ripas destas, ou se forem realmnte mais eficientes 20 ripas...


não sei o tamanho destas mas eu tenoh 2 hqi de 150 que passam na boa 10 000 lumens cada (quando novas), sim num ponto central, como o outro é espalhado não é a mesma coisa, mas é algo semelhante...

tneho mais 150 watts em t5, e portanto tomando em conta a eficiencia dos leds tinha de ter pelo menos 80 ripas...

o facto de fabricarem menos calor não quer dizer muito ácerca dos poweer leds, nem da sua eficiência....
é mesmo os watts per lumens....

é lógico que se um led mandar 1000 lumens (já existem destes) terá de emitir mais calor...mas serão precisos menos...e dúvido que sejam menos eficientes...
possivelmente ficam mais baratos...

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas António

Já tens alguma ideia do que é para mandar vir e de onde? Também preços dava jeito!!!  :yb665: 

Vamos lá ver isso, passemos a acção! Daqui a nada passa-me o interesse  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas ,fica a 8 euros cada ripa.
Por a minha experiencia cheguei a conclusao que 12\14 ripas sao tao eficazes como 1 hqi de 150w. 
Em relaçao aos power leds o que eu disse foi que estes em termos de poupança de energia nao compensa tanto pois as percas devido ao calor são a maior fonte de desperdicio de energia seja em leds,hqis,ou de tubos.
As contas que fizes-te de lumens estão certas mas cada ripa tras 21 leds logo sao 525lumens nao 200.
Qualquer duvida dispoe na boa.
Cumprimentos

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas Alexandre.

Onde se arranjam essas ripas? Parecem excelentes.

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

contem comigo.
eu trokei a minha calha de pl k tinha cerca de 100w por um projector hqi. mas tou interessado em por led´s para completar e mais tarde kem sabe substituir a hqi

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas ,para sair a este preço temos de mandar vir da china pois na europa ja valem o dobro mas podes ver no site leds.de ou ampouleleds para teres uma ideia.
Quem tiver interessado vá aqui dizendo quantos quer para vermos quando chegamos a encomenda minima que sao pelo menos 100 ripas(esqueci-me de dizer que aoa 8 euros por unidade ainda temos de acrescentar os portes que com seguro fica em 67 euros para as 100.
Cump

----------


## JoaoVitorino

Boas 

Eu tenho uma calha Aqua Conect Riga, neste momento com 4 T5 e 3 HQI's, está completamente alterada, isto porque estava em casa dos meus pais e a conta da luz não era problema! O mesmo não posso dizer agora que pago a conta. 

A calha tem 90cm. qual é o tamanho de cada ripa?  
Altero toda a iluminação que tenho por leds? (ou deixo ficar as t5 ou as HQI, poderia também deixar apenas uma HQI)!

Eu penso que tenho facilidade de arranjar os led's, tenho uma amigo que está a importar da china. Apenas precisava de uma referencia. 

Não faço mais perguntas.

Abraço

João Vitorino

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas caros amigos.
Sendo eu uma pessoa a favor da inovação e com a despesa de electricidade que tenho no meu aquário, sou por estas duas razões uma pessoa tanto como voçês, interessada em alterar o sistema que tenho neste momento.
Mas tenho feito buscas e mais buscas pela net fora e chego á conclusão que ainda é um pouco cedo para estarmos a investir em sistemas de Led's. Ainda a ajudar á minha opinião, vejo as diferenças de opiniões e alguma falta de conhecimentos técnicos entre diferentes membros no que respeita a este assunto, e mesmo em outros paises preciste o mesmo dilema.
Agora faço a seguinte pergunta.
Não acham que seria mais vantajoso, esperarem, mais uns tempos para ver a evolução desta desta tecnologia que ainda é uma recem-nascida e evitar talvez uma despesa desnecessária?
Ainda ontem dei de caras com uma micro lampada de plasma, com uma intencidade de luz espectacular.
Esta é apenas a minha opinião e como vosso colega de hobby acho que ainda um pouco permaturo avançar para uma tecnologia que ainda é bastante cara devido ao facto de ser muito recente.
Pensem bem.
Um abraço.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António
> 
> Já tens alguma ideia do que é para mandar vir e de onde? Também preços dava jeito!!! 
> 
> Vamos lá ver isso, passemos a acção! Daqui a nada passa-me o interesse



epá não sei preço estava á espera de ter algum tempo para investigar uns leds mais potentes, não me apetece usaar muitos...
mas...

8 euros a ripa com 21 leds desses já me parece bem...
 :Wink:

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas.
Embora já tenha colocado este site num outro tópico, volto a colocá-lo aqui para quem não viu.
É só um pequeno exemplo do que está ainda na forja.....fora aquilo que ainda não nos chegou ao conhecimento.
Luxim Plasma Light Bulb Kicks Some Serious LED Butt : TreeHugger
Um abraço.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Realmente é uma tecnologia recente quando nos referimos a leds de grande potência. Devo discordar no que diz respeito a que seja uma luz que não funciona, caso contrário a TMC não os estaria a comercializar, bem como outras marcas.
Rui, como sou uma pessoa curiosa, e por vezes procuramos respostas que ainda não existem. Algumas pessoas que utilizam este sistema muito antes de abordarmos com mais afinco este tema, estão satisfeitos e não ponderam mudar. 
Mas como dizia, sou curioso e não tinha respostas meti as mãos a obra, neste momento pelo curto espaço de tempo que tem o meu nano (cubo 50x50x50), devo dizer que os corais em nada perderam as caracteristicas. A grande diferença que noto é mesmo na conta da electricidade!
Se ninguém colocar em prática nunca iremos ter respostas!

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas caros amigos.
> Sendo eu uma pessoa a favor da inovação e com a despesa de electricidade que tenho no meu aquário, sou por estas duas razões uma pessoa tanto como voçês, interessada em alterar o sistema que tenho neste momento.
> Mas tenho feito buscas e mais buscas pela net fora e chego á conclusão que ainda é um pouco cedo para estarmos a investir em sistemas de Led's. Ainda a ajudar á minha opinião, vejo as diferenças de opiniões e alguma falta de conhecimentos técnicos entre diferentes membros no que respeita a este assunto, e mesmo em outros paises preciste o mesmo dilema.
> Agora faço a seguinte pergunta.
> Não acham que seria mais vantajoso, esperarem, mais uns tempos para ver a evolução desta desta tecnologia que ainda é uma recem-nascida e evitar talvez uma despesa desnecessária?
> Ainda ontem dei de caras com uma micro lampada de plasma, com uma intencidade de luz espectacular.
> Esta é apenas a minha opinião e como vosso colega de hobby acho que ainda um pouco permaturo avançar para uma tecnologia que ainda é bastante cara devido ao facto de ser muito recente.
> Pensem bem.
> Um abraço.


tenho esperado talvez comece já a fazer sentido hoje, istto da evolução irá sempre acontecer...
umas vezes mais rápido outras mais lentamente...e ainda bem...

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Alguém sabe me dizer o preço das Luxim Plasma Light?

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

> Alguém sabe me dizer o preço das Luxim Plasma Light?


Acho que ainda não está á venda....é só um protótipo.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Enviei um email a pedir informação e se já é comercializavel.

----------


## Rui Machado Santos

Boas Celso
Sou 100% a favor da mudança, mas somente quando houver certezas e o preço compensar.
Neste momento as marcas que comercializam calhas de Led's para aquários com dimençóes consideraveis, são incomportaveis. Uma SFILIGOI GALAXI com 1.80m custa a modica quantia de 7.000usd$ :Icon Cry: 
Um abraço.

----------


## António Vitor

Reef Central Online Community - DIY LEDs - The write-up

sim talvez seja caro comprar agora o diy contorna os custos...este usou material muito bom e não chegou a 1000 euros de gasto...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu tb estou interessado em mandar vir!

Gostava de saber as dimensoes de cada ripa!Cada uma tem 21 leds, certo?

Traazem os tranformadores, ou têm de ser adquiridos posteriormente?

Cumps

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas, cada ripa mede 30cm de cumprimento e 0.8cm de largura e funcionam a 12v por o que é necessario ligar 1 transformador.
Podem ver mais caracteristicas aqui Besthongkong - Eastern LED Source Shop: Loose LED, High Power LED, Car Auto LED, LED Light Bulbs, LED Strips, LED Flashlight, LED Module Flexible Super Flux Piranha LED Strip Blue mas estas sao ligeiramente mais baratas mas so tem 18 leds ao inves dos 21 que falei mas sempre e mais uma fonte tendo em conta a encomenta conjunta pois aqui ha todos os tipos de leds a preços muito convidativos.
Cumpr

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

tb esto emtresado mas nem sei bem de quamtas ripas percizaria para o meu aquario de 140-60-60

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas cada 12\14 ripas sobstituem um foco de 150w logo para o teu aquario sao precisos pelo menos 4 vezes isso,mas eu tenho uma iluminação bastante parecida com isso e usei 90 ripas mas posso-te dizer que esta equivalente a minha antiga iluminação de 2 hqi de 250 mais 4 t5 de 80w.
Tudo depende do que queres fazer.
Cump

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

eu tenho 2 hqi de 150w e duas t8 actinicas gostava de ficar com a iluminaoçao idemtica a esta

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Vejam aqui.
miau.pt - ID. 7029736: *** Faixa Led 24cm - Estilo Audi - *** - Leilões, Vendas e Classificados - Tudo se Vende, Tudo se Compra!
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas,esses leds não dão.
Cump

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Boas,esses leds não dão.
> Cump


Vi à venda numa loja de iluminação fita de leds a metro em que cada metro tem 60 leds e consome 4,5w metro.O preço é de 24 euros metro os submersiveis e de 19 euros metro os não submersiveis,alguem conhece estes leds?

----------


## António Vitor

sinceramente se comprasse leds acho que teria de ir para os de maior potência...

não estou a ver 1000 leds em cima do aquário...sério...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Perguntei preço para este artigo:
LED Aquarium Light 100W UFO(100W High Power LED Light)

e em resposta dizem que custa 185€ já com custos de envio...




> The total price of 100w LED aquarium light is USD243.00/unit including shipping by DHL(weight appx. 2.8kgs)


e indicaram-me também um outro, rectangular...120W, 235€ com custos envio, que dizem equivaler a 500W de HQI  :EEK!: 




> Or the following 120w LED panel, dimension: 40x21x6cm, 120w equal to 500watt Metal Halide Lamps.
> 
> The total price is USD310.00 including shipping by DHL. 120w led panel with a coverage of 15square feet


têm também este: http://mvava.en.alibaba.com/product/...ht_Panel_.html de 300W...

Estou à espera de mais dados...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas 

estes já me parecem umas coisas mais sérias.

candidatos procuram-se!!!!

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

> Boas,esses leds não dão.
> Cump


Qual o motivo ?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Mas os consumos já são um pouco maiores!!!!

----------


## Luis Santos

Or the following 120w LED panel, dimension: 40x21x6cm, 120w equal to 500watt Metal Halide Lamps.

The total price is USD310.00 including shipping by DHL. 120w led panel with a coverage of 15square feet 


Boas ,este painel ocupa 40cm largura, para iluminar um aquario de 120cm de comprimento tem de ter um angulo muito grande ou senão as laterais ficam pouco iluminadas (penso eu de que).Mas a iluminação com leeds esta a mexer.
E no site tambem não dizem qual o angulo que estes leeds trabalham, era importante saber.Seria bom ver o uso destes leeds a longo prazo  para ver os seus efeitos num aquario .Tem aparecido alguns "prototipos " de leeds mas ao certo quase ninguem sabe os seus efeitos a longo prazo.Porque uma coisa é manter os corais vivos ,outra é mante-los com saude e a crescer.
Fiquem bem

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 





> Boas,
> Vejam aqui.
> miau.pt - ID. 7029736: *** Faixa Led 24cm - Estilo Audi - *** - Leilões, Vendas e Classificados - Tudo se Vende, Tudo se Compra!
> Abraço,
> Paulo


Não existe nem nunca existiu problema algum na colocação de elos (links) para páginas de promoção de material relacionado com o hobby.




> Boas, cada ripa mede 30cm de cumprimento e 0.8cm de largura e funcionam a 12v por o que é necessario ligar 1 transformador.
> Podem ver mais caracteristicas aqui Besthongkong - Eastern LED Source Shop: Loose LED, High Power LED, Car Auto LED, LED Light Bulbs, LED Strips, LED Flashlight, LED Module Flexible Super Flux Piranha LED Strip Blue mas estas sao ligeiramente mais baratas mas so tem 18 leds ao inves dos 21 que falei mas sempre e mais uma fonte tendo em conta a encomenta conjunta pois aqui ha todos os tipos de leds a preços muito convidativos.
> Cumpr


Todas as informações complementares que enriquecem e aprofundam os conhecimentos da comunidade são bem vindos




> Reef Central Online Community - DIY LEDs - The write-up
> 
> sim talvez seja caro comprar agora o diy contorna os custos...este usou material muito bom e não chegou a 1000 euros de gasto...





> Boa tarde
> 
> Perguntei preço para este artigo:
> LED Aquarium Light 100W UFO(100W High Power LED Light)
> 
> e em resposta dizem que custa 185€ já com custos de envio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preços e páginas de Internet orientativas para a aquisição de material por parte dos membros não foi nunca problema colocado pela administração de RF.

 O problema das compras conjuntas em fóruns foi e será sempre uma questão transversal a todos eles. O produto em causa, para alem de "novidade" e do pouco conhecimento técnico que existe foi desde á dias acompanhado neste tópico e implicitamente autorizado dado o ser interesse especifico, quer em termos de novidade quer em termos de exploração técnica.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

> Boa tarde
> 
> Perguntei preço para este artigo:
> LED Aquarium Light 100W UFO(100W High Power LED Light)
> 
> e em resposta dizem que custa 185 já com custos de envio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Resposta às minhas questões:




> Dear Pedro Ferrer,
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind attention to our products.
> 
> But I am really sorry to tell you that we are manufacturer and our products are not for retail.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Loginn


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

Boas Pessoal,

Estou interessado numa encomenda conjunta  :SbOk:

----------


## Antonio Leote

Olá, vi o topico e resolvi investigar ...


Falei com um vendedor do outro lado do mundo, e la faz o jeito de vender sem ser em grandes quantidades...

LED Grow Light 120W(LED Lamp,Grow Lamp) Manufacturer exporting direct from Zhejiang China

aqui fica uma imagem


segundo ele "240 watts of led lights VS 216 watts of T5 lighting 2 x blue bulbs and 2 x15k bulbs.  120w costs USD279.-/unit not including shipping"

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde António

Eu até te complemento a informação... recebida hoje...




> The picture attahced here is  240 watts of led lights(2units 120w led light) VS 216 watts of T5 lighting 2 x blue bulbs and 2 x15k bulbs.You will notice that the right side of the tank looks dim compared to the left side.


E mais informação aqui no meu tópico... no post #675  :yb665: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Realmente pela foto parecem bem mais potentes que as t5.
Mas porquê trocar se o consumo é o mesmo? Valerá mesmo a pena trocar por estes tendo em conta que as lampadas t5 e as hqi tem exactamente o espectro que pretendemos.
Não me leves a mal mas penso que não e por aqui a solução.
Cump

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde


Para aquário de 1 metro... (200L)




> According to the size of your tank, I think 1 unit of 120w Panel would be fine.


Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## João Gregersen

Boas a todos.

A troca directa tem uma vantagem. 

Senão vejamos. A mesma potencia de led's e t5 (a acreditar na imagem) é extremamente diferente. O que com isto quero dizer é que consegues a mesma quantidade de luz com menos w de leds, ou caso tenhas escassez de luz, cansegues igular em termos de w o consumo das t5s e teres uma maior quantidade de luz disponivel, mais uma vez, a acreditar na imagem, que na realidade não me parece muito real... mas é complicado avaliar sem ter nenhuma referencia.

Não quero dizer com isto que ache que os leds são inferiores... antes pelo contrario, parecem-me a luz do futuro (a não ser que algo novo apareça), uma vez que á um maior aproveitamento de toda a luz. O que acho tambem é que algumas companhias estao a pedir dinheiro a mais pelas suas calhas de led's. Parece-me, pelos preços que tenho visto, que é possivel construir calhas de led's de raiz por valores muio inferiores aos praticas por algumas companhias.

Abraço

João Gregersen

----------


## AlexandreMiguel

Boas,na minha opinião as experiencias boas ou mas, por mais que nao seja servem para enriquecer o nosso conhecimento desde que partilhadas para podermos aprender tambem com os erros dos outros e foi neste ambito que eu disse isso pois esses paineis estao equipados com power leds de 1w o que faz disso uma tecnologia algo atrasada(mesmo para leds pois ja sairam no mercado leds bastante mais eficazes) e a razao do meu comentario foi porque eu ja mandei vir 1 painel desses do ebay e os resultados foram negativos,diria que 1 painel desses equivaler mais a uma hqi de 70w,pelo menos em termos visuais. 
Cump

----------


## João Gregersen

Concordo plenamente contigo Alexandre  :SbOk:  so atraves de experiencias é que vamos conseguir realmente perceber ate que ponto compensam ou não (neste caso ou qualquer outro).

De facto é algo que não sei e como disse, guiei-me pelo que vi na imagem e tenho lido. 

Mas se de facto ja experimentas-te e o resultado foi esse teremos entao de ver. Mais experiencias estarao para breve. Caso do colega Pedro. Tenho muita curiosidade neste tipo de tecnologia e tenho altas esperanças pois parece-me a tecnologia com mais potencial de evolução (pelo menos em relação a hqi e t5s).

Veremos entao as futuras experiencias  :SbOk2: 

Abraço

----------


## CelsoBastos

Faz muito sentido em trocar, basta pensar no tempo de duração dos leds sem perder rendimento, enquanto a cada 6 meses temos de substituir as T5!!!

Mas há valores para estes projectores?

----------


## João Gregersen

> Olá, vi o topico e resolvi investigar ...
> 
> 
> Falei com um vendedor do outro lado do mundo, e la faz o jeito de vender sem ser em grandes quantidades...
> 
> LED Grow Light 120W(LED Lamp,Grow Lamp) Manufacturer exporting direct from Zhejiang China
> 
> aqui fica uma imagem
> 
> ...




279 Dolares segundo o colega Antonio Leote.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Segundo a minha factura proforma datada de 29 de Abril de 2009:
245 USD unit power  :SbSourire2: 
75 Shipping costs

Total de 320 USD...

E segundo um amigo aqui do fórum, a foto não tem fantasma, logo a exposição foi reduzida, logo indica que existia uma grande quantidade de luz.

Mais...




> Falei com um vendedor do outro lado do mundo, e la faz o jeito de vender sem ser em grandes quantidades...


Pois..




> Dear Pedro,
> After talk with my boss, we agree to sell on piece to you. Not for business but just to make friends.


Just to make friends!



Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas,
Então um desses da num 120X50X60? se 120w led light e de 500W
Qual o tamanha dessa calhar de leds?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Boas,
> Então um desses da num 120X50X60? se 120w led light e de 500W
> Qual o tamanha dessa calhar de leds?


Roberto, acho que aí já seriam necessários 2...




> the following 120w LED panel, dimension: 40x21x6cm (...) with a coverage of 15square feet.


Repara na foto. As lâmpadas são de 54W, portanto a calha deverá ter sensivelmente 1.20m... metade da dimensão do aquário. Portanto, eles têm 2 focos em 1.20...

Eu arrisquei, pois como alguns sabem, pretendo em breve criar um nano (30-40L... para SPS), 'mano' do meu actual aquário.
Precisava de iluminação para ele. Como sabem, há membros do fórum que compraram calhas de leds, pois os seus nanos, isso 'pediam' dadas as suas dimensões.

Portanto, foi um risco calculado, caso não goste de o ver no aquário de 200l, tenho onde o colocar... mas parece-me que não me vou arrepender!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Pedro por 242 cada e de pensar, neste momento tenho 430W de iluminação.

Estive a ver os preços da EDP no final do mês:

 - 2 calhas de Leds: 240W fica 7.30

 - 430W de t5 fica 13.30

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eles afirmam que a área abrangida é de 15 pés quadrados.
Estive a fazer umas contas.

O foco tem uma escala de 2 para 1, ou seja 40cm x 20cm...

Fiz as contas a 5.5 x 2.75 = 15.1 pés (cada pé é 30.5cm), que dá 167 x 84cm de área abrangida...

Se assim for, é muito bom! Não sei se será assim... :Coradoeolhos: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Pelo os detalhes que destes acho que vai ser um bom negocio, mas fico a espera de algumas imagens ao vídeos da calha.  :yb665:  :yb665: 

Quando a tiveres divulga algo sobre ela, ok?  :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde





Reparem na linha encarnada que tracei. Simboliza a dispersão de luz aparentemente visível na 1ª foto.
A dimensão do traço na coordenada X, é parecida com a dimensão do foco, logo estamos a falar de 120cm de iluminação, com um só foco.


E como este tópico, pode estar a ser interessante para alguns fornecedores/patrocinadores do fórum, e como já sabem a minha forma de estar ("clarinho clarinho, para comandante entender"), aqui deixo mais uns dados relativos a esta aquisição:

*DADOS BANCÁRIOS*

320 USD ao cambio de 1.3311000

240.40 CONTRAVALOR 
019.23 COM. EMISSAO 
010.00 DESPESA SWIFT
000.77 IMP. S/C EMI. 04%
002.00 IVA S/D. SWF. 20%

272.40 TOTAL DEBITADO

Falta ainda cerca de 30% de despesas alfandegárias...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Vejam...
Pantalla de leds casera, montaje... - Todo Marino

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Ricardo Rebelo

Boas, estou interessado em comprar calhas de leds tudo indica que seja 10 brancas e 2 azuis.

----------


## Marcelo Portrunelli

> Boas, estas ripas existem em bright white com 1 temperatura de cor de 10000ºk,e em actinic blue de 20000ºk. O consumo das mesmas e de cerca de 2w cada ripa e a razao por ter optado por estes em vez os power leds e que estes não tem aquecimento ,logo menos percas e mais eficazes.
> Por a minha experiência posso dizer que a melhor combinação e de 2 ripas brancas para 1 azul,e 12 ripas emitem a mesma luz que 1 projector de hqi de 150w mas gastam apenas 18w.
> Atenção que estes leds não convem que sejam montados em cima do aquario directamente pois a humidade dá cabo deles num instante convem estarem dentro de uma calha que pode ser de qualquer material pois como eles não aquecem nao tem problema.
> Cumpr


Bom dia! poderia me dizer como consigo identificar a diferença desses dois leds,(bright white e power leds) . Que tamanho é essas ripas. Tenho interrese também, bright white com 1 temperatura de cor de 10000ºk,e em actinic blue de 20000ºk.
Para substituir a HQI 150 W 10000K.

----------


## Roger_Tavares

Boa tarde pessoal,
eu também estou interessado na compra conjunta de umas barras de leds, preciso de perfazer 2 x HQI 150W e 54W de azul actinica. Como faço para aderir a esta compra? Ou então onde posso comprar cá em portugal?

Cumps

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Embora também vá pensar em leds para o aquário, estou também a pensar neles para iluminação da minha futura vivenda.

Alguém me poderia ajudar a perceber qual o tipo de leds indicados para iluminação de interiores? Presumo que não tenha mde ser tão "fortes" como os para aquário...

Obrigado!

----------

